# Johann Heinrich Alting: Did Christ die for each and every person?



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 20, 2022)

If Christ died for each and every person, then he even died for those who were already at that time in hell, as Esau, Saul, Ahitophel, and even for those also whom he certainly knew would be going there. But, [he did not die] for those who were already at that time in hell, because there is no liberation from hell (Luke 16); Nor also for those whom he certainly knew would be going there, seeing that all those to be damned will have the same condition (excepting the gradation of penalties, which is disparate). Therefore, Christ did not die for each and every person.

For the reference, see Johann Heinrich Alting: Did Christ die for each and every person?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

